
Show HN: Visor – Tax advisor for equity compensation - brackin
https://www.myvisor.com/equitycomp/
======
ztratar
I like this idea. I also know there are investment funds out there who want to
purchase options + share in the upside from employees, so I'm curious if you
guys could work with them?

Also, the questionnaire feels more heavy than it actually is.

------
jermaustin1
So do you guys prepare and file taxes, or only advise? I'm still not 100% sure
based on the details from the homepage and about page.

The only reason is I'm looking for a new tax accountant.

------
petergatsby
Is this only for incentive stock options or also for RSUs from Facebook, etc?

